# Can I renew subscription before it expires?



## Jaelin (Jul 15, 2006)

It hasn't expired yet. I don't know how the system is setup, but I would want my renewal to count from the date it expires not the date I renew before it expires.


----------



## remnant (Jul 28, 2006)

bump bump i would like to know too!


----------



## LaidBak (Oct 25, 2009)

I have this same question and I see it was never answered.  Hopefully it will be this time....


----------



## Ltown (Nov 1, 2009)

I renew my subscription and stop the automatic paypal, will my account be affected?


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 2, 2009)

I cannot understand why no mods have answered this question.  Its so simple.  If I renew early will my renewal date stay the same or will it change to the earlier date?


----------



## Ozma (Nov 2, 2009)

I'd like to know as well.


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 17, 2009)

Funny that this thread was never answered by any of the mods.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 17, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Funny that this thread was never answered by any of the mods.


 
Beverly the owner did answer in another thread here is the link.
http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=228753


----------



## LaidBak (Nov 17, 2009)

ltown said:


> Beverly the owner did answer in another thread here is the link.
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=228753


 
Nope, that was not the answer to the question posed here.  She gave instructions on how to cancel.  We want to know about renewing early.  But thanks anyway.


----------



## Ltown (Nov 18, 2009)

LaidBak said:


> Nope, that was not the answer to the question posed here. She gave instructions on how to cancel. We want to know about renewing early. But thanks anyway.


 
You can renew it the same way. I did mine early this way too!


----------



## BrooklynSouth (Nov 18, 2009)

*Submit a ticket.*


----------



## LivingDol1 (Dec 12, 2009)

i want to know too! why is it so hard to get a straight answer? this should be posted in a sticky somewhere. if there is, someone please point me in the right direction...


----------



## SerenavanderWoodsen (Dec 13, 2009)

I think it auto renews doesnt it? Canceling is when you have to do something lol


----------



## KnottyGurl (Dec 23, 2009)

You can renew early, but I think your renewal date changes with it. Say your original join date was in December of this year. If you renew early next year in October, the new renewal date changes to October for the following year. Basically, you knock out two months you would've had. That's the worst case scenario of renewing early.


----------



## topnotch1010 (Jan 3, 2010)

GeechyGurl said:


> You can renew early, but I think your renewal date changes with it. Say your original join date was in December of this year. If you renew early next year in October, the new renewal date changes to October for the following year. Basically, you knock out two months you would've had. That's the worst case scenario of renewing early.


 
That's exactly what happens but you still have to delete the old auto-draft because it will still draw it out of your account.

I just did it the other day. My original renewal date was 12/20 (or something like that) but I paid my subscription early on 12/1. On 12/19 I got a notice I was about to be charged for renewal. I just went in and cancelled the old auto-draft payment (on paypal) and that was it!


----------



## LaidBak (Jan 3, 2010)

topnotch1010 said:


> That's exactly what happens but you still have to delete the old auto-draft because it will still draw it out of your account.
> 
> I just did it the other day. My original renewal date was 12/20 (or something like that) but I paid my subscription early on 12/1. On 12/19 I got a notice I was about to be charged for renewal. I just went in and cancelled the old auto-draft payment (on paypal) and that was it!


 
Thank you.  That's all I wanted to know (2 months ago).  Thank you for that simple answer that no one else seemed to want to give.


----------



## Galadriel (Jan 4, 2010)

I just renewed my subscription today b/c I received a PayPal email stating my LHCF subscription was canceled erplexed

My subscription doesn't officially expire until the 20th of this month, but I went ahead and renewed today, so now it'll expire on Jan. 4 next year.


----------



## casey3035 (Jan 6, 2010)

Galadriel said:


> I just renewed my subscription today b/c I received a PayPal email stating my LHCF subscription was canceled erplexed
> 
> My subscription doesn't officially expire until the 20th of this month, but I went ahead and renewed today, so now it'll expire on Jan. 4 next year.


 Same happened to me once-got cancelled without notice...


----------

